

We Should Treat Earth as Kindly as We Treat Spacecraft - aronvox
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/11/chris-hadfield-wired/

======
cultureulterior
Yes! Let's smash it into a nearby astronomical object when its usefulness runs
out!

